# night time kayak fishing video



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)




----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Cool video. I'm going to have to get up the courage to fish out there at night one of these days.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Cool video. Glad someone caught something good last night.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

You need a vis a pole, from yak attack or some better lighting so you dont get hit by a boat. You would be very hard to see out there.

Dont know if your your crazy, or just over sized kahonies.....

Stay safe out there...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

I do have a 360 light and im so close to the pillings on the bridge that boats dont really zoom by. I am crazy though


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

cool bro


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Cool video. I'm going to have to get up the courage to fish out there at night one of these days.



There is more light out there at night than the video shows. Especially when there is some moon.


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

dig'n the fishing at night, would love to try again. is that flatspro with you?

back in area next week


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

You are the man!
Have you messed with black lights any?


----------



## "Sick Days" (Jul 23, 2012)

Pretty cool video


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

roadx said:


> dig'n the fishing at night, would love to try again. is that flatspro with you?
> 
> back in area next week


 nope it was capt redbeard


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Glad to see you making vids again and I hope you perfect the light thing.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Pretty cool...I like the angle of the camera a lot. Good job.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job B, good size red too! How big was the livie you sent to the bottom?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

roadx said:


> dig'n the fishing at night, would love to try again. is that flatspro with you?
> 
> back in area next week


No I will be back out there this weekend!


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

Flatspro said:


> No I will be back out there this weekend!



sorry for stepping on your thread

FlatsPro you still have my number? let me know how it goes and if you will be available. maybe an offshore trip??


----------

